# Terrible track in China video



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Somewhere on youtube I think there was a video of several Chinese steam engines making their way along some really terrible track (bad enough that one thought the crew might be thrown out of the cab.)

Does anyone remember the video or better still have a link to it?

Thanks in advance.

CCSII


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

if you want to see some dreadful track scroll to the very end 

http://www.citycat.hdud.idv.tw/vews8a.htm


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Na, they snuck a photo of my layout in there


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

did you mean this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtQr...re=related

where's the track?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnJawkZj4CE


here's a gem with a beautiful locomotive:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-BoYvqrRk0&NR=1


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are great videos!

What I am looking for is more like this but it is three engines, one after another on even worse track. The cabs move like two hogs fighting in a burlap sack.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr-T...re=related


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the one you had in mind? Remembered this thread when I ran into this video.

Two engines...Terrible Track


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Based on the old adage, "Any landing you walk away from is a good landing", I would have to say, "Good track".


----------

